# Hiya



## Monkey King (May 14, 2007)

Hello. I am from south jersey and I currently keep a variety of arachnids. Mainly t"s and true spiders. I have kept stick insects in the past and now I would like some mantids around to observe and photograph. I did keep the local variety here once as a teenager but I would really be interested in keeping some of the more unique mantids.


----------



## Butterfly (May 15, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Rick (May 15, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## robo mantis (May 15, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## OGIGA (May 15, 2007)

Welcome! You're going to get hooked to mantises.


----------

